# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  WHAT IF Example Storyline Possibilities

## SomersetSunShin

I have an idea and I'm NOT saying this will happen but what I am saying is ''WHAT IF '' it did happen for example

1: what IF Tim {Chrissie's Uncle} shot Lawrence dead at the end of July then during the August bloodbath Village Shooting Lachlan shoots Tim / Chrissie and Robert? it would make perfect sense especially if the newspaper rumours about Ryan Hawley leaving Emmerdale sooner than expected are true 

OR 

2: what IF near New Years { the dark storyline } Rebecca starts getting Postnatal Depression and is unable to cope let alone look after a baby so she decides to reach out to Aaron and Robert to ask sign over parental guardianship of her baby to them.

----------

